

Ask HN: Has anyone ever heard of Total Shield EMF Protection - 404error

I have a user that keeps this pipe bomb looking device next to her desk. I am a little worried that this device might damage her computer. Any thoughts?<p>(device)
http://www.cutcat.com/item/Total_Shield/570
======
mschuster91
Whadda fuq, stay away from such esoteric cr*p...

~~~
404error
Haha. I received a call from her about her computer running really slow. I
walked in and noticed that device sitting on her desk next to her PC tower...
Do you think it is messing with her machine?

~~~
mschuster91
Haha nope, I rather think that she clicks yes on every crapware installer and
her PC is infested with spyware, toolbars, "cleaners" etc.

Just like 90% of private computers and organization computers without a decent
IT staff.

